# Lowtech 180 lts



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Paraíso mexicano





































Dimensión: 
90x45x55 
Volumen:
180 litros
Policarbonato marca Azoo

Filtro Canister:
Fuval 305

Sustrato: 
Azoo grower bed

Iluminación: 
54 w 
2 Azoo PL (27 w)

Abonado: 
Flourish Excel

Plantas: 
Ammannia gracilis
Anubias barteri var. nana "petit"
Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
Anubias lanceolada "Lucanas"
Cryptocoryne parva
Crinum natans
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Pogostemon helferi
Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"
Monosolenium tenerum (Pelia)

Musgos:
Willow moss (Frontinalis antyretica)
Flame moss (Taxiphyllum)
Musgo de navidad (versiculario montagnel)

Decoración: 
Raíces de mangle y piedras volcánicas

Habitantes: 
Neocaridinas heteropodas vr. cherry
Caridinas multidentata
Otocinclus
Planorbis (Planorbiarium) rojos 
Physa acuata y marmotada


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen:

Like the scape... Very nice!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

ubaca said:


>


what's wrong?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like this layout. The rocks and wood are quite dramatic and the plants accentuate the hardscape beautifully. It will be even better when the foreground fills in. Nice work!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> what's wrong?


hes fishing for comments lol


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for its commentaries


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to see you around here Ubaca, looks like the Mexican Planted Community is growing, that´s great. Tanks like Alfredo's, Adrian's and yours are really worth to look at. We have to tell Alberto to post his tanks here also.

Hope to see your future scapes. 

Regards.


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

I think this scape is wonderful but I'd like to see more pictures when foreground grow well


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Guillermo said:


> Hope to see your future scapes.


I prepare new photos
Thanks


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

rudigiacomini said:


> more pictures when foreground grow well


Thank you! It's been a real test. I still have a lot to learn. So far, I'm happy with my menial efforts to scape.


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for its commentaries:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Very natural looking layout... what's the fern-looking plant near the water surface? Thanks!


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Jervis said:


> what's the fern-looking plant near the water surface?


Is Crinum natans is a very beautiful and graceful bulbous plant with dark-green leaves.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

tank looks nice. good job


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

dirrtybirdy said:


> tank looks nice. good job


Thanks for its commentaries


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Some residents

Neocaridinas palamata




























Two bee (Caridinas Breviatas cf New Bee)


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

i love your lay out so much.
update please!


----------



## pkalves1983 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful planted, congratulations...


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

pyramid said:


> i love your lay out so much.
> update please!


Thanks everyone for its commentaries


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

really nice tank dood, cant wait to see some pics of the foreground growing in...


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> really nice tank dood, cant wait to see some pics of the foreground growing in...


Thanks for its commentaries


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

The skeleton


----------

